#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Προϋπολογισμός κόστους κατοικίας

## Apithanos

Καλημέρα σας!

Μήπως θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει κανείς με το πώς γίνεται ένας προϋπολογισμός κόστους για τη μελέτη & κατασκευή μίας κατοικίας;  Είναι, ευελπιστώ δηλαδή, η πρώτη μου δουλειά.

Έχω το παρακάτω βιβλίο στο ράφι αλλά είναι η 2η έκδοση, του 2008 οπότε αρκετά θα έχουν αλλάξει πιστεύω.
http://www.papasotir...d=857552&deid=0

Έπίσης η π-Systems γνωρίζω ότι έχει 2 σχετικά προγράμματα για υπολογισμό ποσοτήτων και κόστους.  Υπάρχουν άλλα στην αγορά, δωρεάν ίσως;  Γιατί δε θέλω να ξοδέψω στη φάση αυτή χρήματα για μία απάντηση στον πελάτη.

Επιθυμεί κάτι απλό σχεδιστικά και όχι εξεζητημένο, ένας τυπικός οικογενειάρχης είναι, όχι πολυτέλεια και ακριβά υλικά ντυσίματος αλλά κάτι για τις βασικές τους ανάγκες μόνο, γύρω στα 150 τετραγωνικά το σπίτι αλλά  θα ήθελε και κανένα φωτοβολταϊκό ή γωθερμία είπε.  Επίσης η προσωπική του εκτίμηση για το κόστος είναι στα 1000 ευρώ το τετραγωνικό περίπου και δε θα ήθελε να το υπερβεί.

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα στοιχίσει 150.000 πόσα από αυτά θα πρέπει να πάρω εγώ (και οι συνάδελφοι) ως μηχανικός για μελέτη & κατασκευή;  Τα υπόλοιπα θα είναι το κόστος των υλικών και τα εργατικά, πιστεύω.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την όποια βοήθεια!

----------


## Xάρης

Ρώτα τους μελετητές για το κόστος των Μελετών & Επιβλέψεων (Τοπογράφο, Αρχιτέκτονα, Πολιτικό Μηχανικός, Μηχανολόγο).
Για τους φόρους της αδείας χρησιμοποίησε κάποιο λογισμικό όπως αυτό που έχω στα Downloads αν και δεν έχει τις μελέτες κατά ΚΕΝΑΚ. Οι εισφορές όμως του ιδιοκτήτη υπολογίζονται ορθά.
Για το κόστος κατασκευής ρώτησε τους υπεργολάβους της περιοχής σου για να σου δώσουν μια ιδέα. Στον ιστότοπο *ΑΥΤΟ* θα βρεις ένα διαδικτυακό εργαλείο.
Δυστυχώς, την εμπειρία και μάλιστα του ντόπιου εργολάβου, δεν μπορεί να την αντικαταστήσει τίποτα και φοβάμαι ότι θα πέσεις αρκετά έξω, είτε προς τα πάνω είτε προς τα κάτω.

----------

